# Slow-motion pics



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Got this idea from another forum, post any mid-motion pics of your small pets! I'll start off;

'Spare change?'


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Willow pea fishing









Frost pea fishing









Snippet up to no good









Frost collecting nesting material









Nix V wrapping paper









Fern the super glue rat. She's not holding on with her teeth! I had malt past all over my fingers, and she held on with her little hands whilst licking at my finger madly. 









I'll let someone else have a go now. I will return with my photo-spam later


----------

